# Best bass fishing rods?



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 10, 2017)

I'm stepping up my gear (again) and getting some actual tournament grade bass fishing rods. I'd stick with my current ones because they're so much less expensive, but using my more expensive saltwater rods at Lanier pointed out to me that I'm missing out performance wise. The difference was pretty evident actually. That said, I'm also a little bit forced to do it because specifically designed rods like a 7'4 flipping rod or 6'9 drop shot/shaky head rod only come from the bigger brand manufacturers and they have the right sizes. I'm looking at trying these specifically:

St. Croix Bass X casting rod
No.8 tackle blackout casting rod
Carrot stix wild orange spinning/casting 
Lew's speed stick spinning/casting
Lew's mach speed stick casting rod
Duckett ghost casting
Duckett triad crankbait casting rod
Daiwa Aird - X spinning/casting

If anyone here has used any of these, or have any recommendations, some input as to how they stack up to other options would be appreciated. Just don't want to spend $129 on  a rod, $79 for a reel and be disappointed.


----------



## Cadillyak (May 11, 2017)

I've done carrotstix. I'd stay away. Company has been sold before and warranties take some work. St Croix for the warranty along is a better option imho. But much different price points. I have a legend Extreme and like it a lot.


----------



## jchowell90 (May 11, 2017)

I bought 2 duckett ghost and love them. I have a spinning and a casting. I will be purchasing more very soon. They are very light and comfortable. Im no professional Im just a pond hopper and the occasional lake fishermen. But in all I have really enjoyed the ghost rods.


----------



## shotgun (May 11, 2017)

Duckett ghost well worth the money.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 11, 2017)

I'd look at CastAway rods. Very pleased with the ones I have. I have also started using some SixGill rods and most likely will be stocking up on more in the near future.


----------



## GaMudd (May 11, 2017)

I've got some old Allstar, a St Croix and the balance of my rods are the Academy Ethos store brand.  The blue ones.  For the money, these are great rods.  You may want to check them out.


----------



## aaron batson (May 11, 2017)

Kissel Kraft Custom Rods!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 11, 2017)

jchowell90 said:


> I bought 2 duckett ghost and love them. I have a spinning and a casting. I will be purchasing more very soon. They are very light and comfortable. Im no professional Im just a pond hopper and the occasional lake fishermen. But in all I have really enjoyed the ghost rods.



I have 4 of them 
7'6 extra hvy
7'6 med hvy cranking
7'3 hvy 
7'0 medium

Absolutely love them all!!


----------



## Gunner308 (May 11, 2017)

The Diawa Aird x to me are the best for the money. Very sensitive yet have a good spine to them. I have 2 casting models. 6'6 med for flukes, top water and jerk baits and the 7'3'' MH for jigs. Duckett Ghost Med action spinning rod for shakey head and drop shot. The Duckett 7'3'' heavy casting rod is perfect for smaller swimbaits, spinner baits and fish head spins. As for crankbait rods, the yellow beef stick looking rods made by Skeet Recce you see in some Walmart stores are hard to beat for the money. Good glass rod that can handle a 5lb spot loading up on a DT10.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 11, 2017)

I've Seen the Skeet Reese rods. They're basically the defeater version of the Blair Wiggins flats blue rods I have. I'm really looking at a jig/worm rod, a cranking rod, spinner bait/jerkbait rod and a finesse spinning rod.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 12, 2017)

I like the Skeet Reese rods. I have a worm one and a swimbait one. The abu Garcia veritas are great. I just got a falcon rod for spinnerbait/chatter bait and love it. I have many diff brands and they all do the job!


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 12, 2017)

Just ordered a 7'6 blackout. I think I'll be going for a duckett triad and maybe a ghost next. I'll probably get a carrot stix spinning rod and a Lew's one.


----------



## LTZ25 (May 12, 2017)

I'm a St. Croix bass tournament series user but they probably could be equalled by a rod for less $ . Before those I was an avid Loomis guy . If money is a issue then you can still get great rods for around $100.00 or less .


----------



## sbroadwell (May 12, 2017)

Well, I'm sorta warped by having fixed about every kind of rod made. I tend to put a lot of importance on how a rod is made - so many are just stuck together in China by someone making almost no money, who really doesn't care.
Out of all the ones you mentioned, the only one that is made well is the St. Croix. They are top notch.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 12, 2017)

sbroadwell said:


> Well, I'm sorta warped by having fixed about every kind of rod made. I tend to put a lot of importance on how a rod is made - so many are just stuck together in China by someone making almost no money, who really doesn't care.
> Out of all the ones you mentioned, the only one that is made well is the St. Croix. They are top notch.



i'll second that.....i bought one Mojo Swimbait rod....really liked it....bought another....then, bought 2 more....and, may add a couple just for spares......

$130 .....i am absolutely in LOVE with mine....


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 13, 2017)

LTZ25 said:


> I'm a St. Croix bass tournament series user but they probably could be equalled by a rod for less $ . Before those I was an avid Loomis guy . If money is a issue then you can still get great rods for around $100.00 or less .



That's actually why I'm getting a St. Croix bass X rod. They are made by one of the best in the business, and they're only $100. I was looking at a St. Croix Mojo also because its priced the same as the Duckett Triad. Maybe one of each. Fish one for a month or two and then pick up the other.


----------



## pbradley (May 13, 2017)

St. Croix Avid, Loomis IMX, Loomis Mossyback, Castaway.


----------



## Lanier Jim (May 13, 2017)

I'm an Okuma guy and love them.   Okuma TCS and EVx rods are my choices.  I really like the EVx series and have used them for several years now.


----------



## willie1971 (May 16, 2017)

I like my shimano crucial.  I have several shimano rods that still perform well, some over 20 years, at all price points.  Hard to beat that for the $


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 17, 2017)

Just got my no.8 blackout yesterday. By far the lightest rod I've ever had my hands on! Even more so than the flats blue and I thought THEY were like because I can balance them on one finger. Great rod, but VERY sensitive and extremely light. Has good backbone also. Think I'll pick up another.


----------



## fishcross (May 17, 2017)

GaMudd said:


> I've got some old Allstar, a St Croix and the balance of my rods are the Academy Ethos store brand.  The blue ones.  For the money, these are great rods.  You may want to check them out.



Are you talking about the nano $99 or micro $69 on the blue ethos rods?


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (May 28, 2017)

Just an update, I picked up two 7'6 MH Blackout rods for cranking and Carolina rigging. and decided to go with a 7'3MH Duckett Ghost for worms jigs, and skirted baits like chatterbaits and spinnerbaits. Next on my list is a finesse spinning setup and another baitcaster for flipping and frog fishing.

If anyone is interested, tackle warehouse is still doing a memorial day sale. The blackout rods are double marked down now. $46 and free shipping over $50.


----------



## slingshot86 (Jun 6, 2017)

Duckett Ghost is awesome. For the money , Skeet rods are good . Ducketts have greater sensitivity. New DG in my immediate future.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 6, 2017)

I bought one No. 8 Blackout months ago when TW first marked them down $54. They marked them down to $46 less than 2 weeks later and I ordered 2 more. They even gave me a credit of the difference in the 2 prices after I called them because it was less than 2 weeks. I like them very much and now I own 8 total. Both casting and spinning. I think they are in the $100 to $129 price class rods. For 46 bucks, how could you go wrong? Thinking about picking up one more if they have the one I want left. Going to go check now.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jun 7, 2017)

I've used the St Croix Mojo Bass and Duckett Ghost rods. I really like the St Croix but the eyelets started to break down over time. The Duckett Ghost has been a great rod and no complaints. Now I'm using Enigma rods and really like them. They are lighter and use a little different system of micro guides. I've been using the 7'3" Enigma Phenom for my topwater bass and stripers and the backbone in these rods are tough to beat. The Enigma rods are priced reasonably so it might be worth a look.


----------



## JohnK (Jun 22, 2017)

GaMudd said:


> I've got some old Allstar, a St Croix and the balance of my rods are the Academy Ethos store brand.  The blue ones.  For the money, these are great rods.  You may want to check them out.



I need a couple of rods and checked these out since you posted this. I like 'em for the money. I swear the guides and handles were out of line on some of the more expensive rods mentioned in this post. I've seen some I liked better but they were twice as much too.Thanks.


----------



## 1996stratos (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought one of the Duckett rods when they first came out. It is the 7 ft 6 inch cranking rod with the tiny micro guides. I have had the insert come out of the tip eyelet and one other eye on the rod. I took it to nutter rod and reel and he replaced both and added some glue epoxy or whatever they use to strengthen up the other guides. I think this was a common problem on the first ones that has been corrected. It is a awesome rod for throwing crankbaits. I have thrown top water with it. Where it really shines is throwing the fishhead spin type lures. I feel everything and the rod gives just the right amount to let the fish get the fishhead before loading up. I think you would be happy with a Duckett. St. Croix rods are awesome also. I don't own any but I like them.


----------



## billfish3r (Jan 22, 2020)

I know this is an old thread but if youre fishing for bass in 2020 I would recommend the KastKing Perigee II Spinning Rod. So far the best bass fishing rod in my years of fishing.


----------



## scottpriest (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a couple Duckett Ghosts both in casting and spinning and love them! I also have one of their Silverado Crankbait rods I am using and really like it too.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2020)

Falcon 7’3” have 3
Okuma 7’5 have 1
Abu Garcia Vendetta 7’6” have 1
Abu Garcia Veritas 7’9” have 1
Daiwa Tatula Elite 7’1 (skip rod) have 1
All Star 7’6” have 1
13 Fishing 7’11” have 1
Skeet Reese 7’2” have 1
H20 Express Ethos Nanos 7’6” have 1
7’ Halo, Falcon, Abu, Skeet Reese have 6

All perform very well and I fish 3-4 times a week and tournaments!

Will prolly buy another 7’11 before fishing season.
Have 1 more new Daiwa Tatula HD reel I need to put on a rod!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 23, 2020)

st croix
Dobys
Alx

All depends on what you want to spend. Pick up a gloomis nrx


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 23, 2020)

Lot of good rods mentioned.  I really like my St Croix rods.  Typically use the St Croix Avid and Premier models but bought one of there cheaper Bass X rods last year and been really impressed.  
Dobyns rods also really good quality too.


----------



## brdyhll (Jan 23, 2020)

I love my st. Croix rods. They’ve been great to me. I’d stay away from the carrot sticks. I’ve seen them break easy. My dad had one and the feel from it with finesse lures wasn’t even close to that of my st. Croix


----------



## sbroadwell (Jan 23, 2020)

I saw this thread and was gonna post in it. But, I saw I already did, back when it started - had totally forgotten.
If you ever get your hands on a true custom rod, one built specifically for you, you will never go back to any factory rod. I still think St. Croix is about the only rod company that really does a good job.
When I first started building rods, I was floored by how much better my fishing got. Ended up giving away all my factory rods, and I have only used ones that I made for about 15 years now.
I've sorta taken a hiatus from rodbuilding, regular job too demanding. Someday, though, I will retire and get back into rods.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 23, 2020)

sbroadwell said:


> I saw this thread and was gonna post in it. But, I saw I already did, back when it started - had totally forgotten.
> If you ever get your hands on a true custom rod, one built specifically for you, you will never go back to any factory rod. I still think St. Croix is about the only rod company that really does a good job.
> When I first started building rods, I was floored by how much better my fishing got. Ended up giving away all my factory rods, and I have only used ones that I made for about 15 years now.
> I've sorta taken a hiatus from rodbuilding, regular job too demanding. Someday, though, I will retire and get back into rods.


Mr.Broadwell is a master rod builder,for those who don't know.He built me a dandy flyrod.


----------



## King Fisher (Jan 24, 2020)

No one has mentioned any of the Bass Pro rods.  Any comments on any of them?  Good or bad


----------



## TomC (Jan 24, 2020)

Dobyns Champion Series


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 24, 2020)

I own a few lews rods, a couple Diawa rods and reels, and 19 duckett fishing rods, ghost and Triad, they are all about equal... go to the Classic, they usually run some very good deals in the exhibition.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 24, 2020)

Either Sixgill or Castaway for me. I do have a few other odd and ends around, but they don't get much use anymore.


----------



## bvi (Jan 24, 2020)

The rods mentioned here considered "the best" in low budget category or overall?


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

I really like my St Croix Triumph X I got when they were clearancing them out.

Should of got a couple more.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 24, 2020)

Rods made for the JDM are the best in the world IMO. Especially the UL-L spinning stuff; I have a couple (Tict, Yamaga Blanks, Major Craft), and there is nothing like them marketed here. Light as a feather, and sensitivity is off the charts good. Not for the faint of wallet, no. 

For bass, I use the brands mentioned above, St Croix, 13F, Cadence.


----------



## lampern (Jan 24, 2020)

JDM= Japanese domestic market?


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, sorry, meant to say that.


----------



## Doog (Jan 24, 2020)

TroyBoy30 said:


> st croix
> Dobys
> Alx



I like the way you think... I would add Powell to TroyBoy's list. I picked up a Max 3D 713MEF last year and it displaced a St Croix Premier as my main shakey head rod.

(Nothing like a "best" thread to wake up the forum)


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jan 25, 2020)

Doog said:


> I like the way you think... I would add Powell to TroyBoy's list. I picked up a Max 3D 713MEF last year and it displaced a St Croix Premier as my main shakey head rod.
> 
> (Nothing like a "best" thread to wake up the forum)



Alx is vastly under rated and a great bang for the buck


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 27, 2020)

A couple of years ago I bought a Lew's Custom lite speedstick, the one's with HM85 graphite blanks. I paired it with a slightly modified Revo SX , 03. This is a dedicated worm/plastics setup. I also throw some weightless plastics with it.
This is by far the most sensitive rod I've ever used, with more than enough power to horse a big bass.  And it's light too. I have a shoulder problem in my casting arm and this combo allows me to fish all day.
The next rod I buy will probably be another Lew's but it will be one of the higher priced models.


----------

